# Ascii Spiel



## javastarter2014 (17. Mai 2014)

Hi. Bin gerade dabei ein Ascii Spiel zu entwickeln.
Wir sollten für den Anfang ein Char-Array mit Zeichen für das Spielfeld füllen und für ein Zeichen eine Tastensteuerung schreiben. Doch wie generiere ich jetzt ein Char Array, dass Wände und Leveldesign in das Spiel einbaut? Das Char Array soll später zu einem String konvertiert und ausgegeben werden. Das ganze ist ein Projekt an der Uni.:noe:


----------



## Gucky (17. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube, euer Prof meint so was:


```
char[][] spielfeld = new char[][] {{'I', ' ', ' ', ' ', ' ', 'I'}
                                   {'I', ' ', ' ', ' ', ' ', 'I'}}
```

In einen String wandelt man das so um:


```
StringBuilder build = new StringBuilder();
build.append(spielfeld[0]);   //Das hier
build.append("/n");           //wird natürlich
build.append(spielfeld[1]);   //eine Schleife machen

String feld = build.toString();
System.out.println(feld);
```


----------

